# Grass-Mud Horse attacks Harmony Crabs



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 14, 2009)

NY Times said:
			
		

> Chinese web users have managed to circumvent the Chinese ‘censorship firewall’ in a clever and hilarious way.
> 
> “A YouTube children’s song about the beast has drawn nearly 1.4 million viewers. A grass-mud horse cartoon has logged a quarter million more views. A nature documentary on its habits attracted 180,000 more. Stores are selling grass-mud horse dolls. Chinese intellectuals are writing treatises on the grass-mud horse’s social importance. The story of the grass-mud horse’s struggle against the evil river crab has spread far and wide across the Chinese online community.
> 
> ...


Considering how China's government is, this is rather brave. It's both gross and funny in a weird way.


----------



## see ya (Mar 15, 2009)

Hahaha, awesome  way to fight censorship. 

Oh, and the song was hilarious.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Mar 15, 2009)

Holey shimoley. 
Good luck to them in their quest to defeat the river crabs.
What they're doing could get them into some serious trouble, but kudos anyway.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 15, 2009)

I saw it on YouTube, and it's really weird.


----------

